# A new boy member - please be gentle ~



## Welsh Blu (Dec 30, 2006)

hi all

this site has been receommended to me by a friend who's has gone through the same thing that my partner and i are going through now. my partner, mandy, is 27, i'm 27 tomorrow. we've been trying for two years and decided to go for a test which unfortunately came back as showing a problem with me. i've got to admit i felt awful, especially as both of her younger sisters have both had children in the last 3 months. i really feel like it's all my fault. we're due to be married in may which we've both been looking forward to, but this news kind of put a dampner on it. when i got the news from my gp i was seriously considering splitting up so she could find someone that she could fulfill her dreams with, but after speaking to her and my friends i realised i was the one being selfish. it's going to be a long haul and we've got our first appointment in february at the countess of chester clinic. i'm quite worried about it all but eager to get it started. it's likely i'll be on here off and on over the next couple of months so any help or advice anyone can offer would be greatly appreciated.

well that's about it. not many blokes on here so i feel in the minority a bit. have to make up for it with loads of posts  

stu


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Stu

Firstly Welcome to FF

we do have a men room (it is a little quiet at the mo but we have a few reg posters plus we try and hold a weekly chat session)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=89.0

we also have a secxtion on male factor Fertility issues which may help answer some questions and also give you some things to think about

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

good luck

Mez
xxx


----------



## Welsh Blu (Dec 30, 2006)

thanx Mez, much appreciated. bit apprehensive at the mo as you can imagine.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Stu

It can seem very scary when you first start out however your in the right place for info and support

im the mod of the mens room so if i can be of any help please shout (you can send me a private message by clicking on the little green symbol under the pic of my fur baby)

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Stu

I remember when my dp first found out he had a problem (initial problem we knew was with me, had no idea about him) he totally went to pieces about it.  He wouldn't come on here either so had no idea that he wasn't alone and he wouldn't talk about it 

He finally came around and we decided we would do whatever it took to go ahead with tx even if that meant donor sperm.  We went ahead in Sept 2005.  We now have 2 beautiful daughters from having ICSI with his sperm and donor eggs in Spain !!

There are lots of success stories on this site of people with MF problems so don't be disheartened - FF is a fountain of knowledge so anything you want to know, just shout 

Best of luck to you and Mandy 

Jennifer xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi stu and welcome to the site 

This site is fantastic for advice and support and be sure to follow the links left for u.

Good luck for your appointment in february and your forthcoming wedding.

Kate xx​


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Stu
Welcome to FF and well done for being very brave and posting, its the best thing I have ever done and I think my dh agrees and he has even been on here occassionally, as you know men find it harder to talk than women but its great to see you on here.  I will try and get him to come on here again soon.
Happy Birthday for tomorrow.
We actually live just outside Chester and have been going to the Countess for a couple of years now, we first went to see the consultant 2 years ago next month and wish we had gone for the third option that we were offered which was IVF but then as we had had one child born in feb 02 and had had 2 m/c did not think we needed it but so wich we had as now the consultant is talking about genetic testing and egg donor as I am 42 (43 in april).  anyway at least you have age on your side and you have come to the right place.  the people at the countess are nice but I do get fed up of the waiting and sometimes think they just put us through a process without looking at our exact requirements and how ever nice they are you can tell they are very busy.  I think the waiting room is the worst place.
anyway good luck and happy birthday for tomorrow.
take care
susie


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF *stu*
I hope you managed to celebrate your birthday & New year without getting to  

Youve had some great replies, be sure to check and post on the links!
I hope you soon find your feet here on FF and that 2007 is a very happy one for you both, planning your wedding is stressfull enough without the IF issues, so be kind to yourselves 

Wishing you lots of  &    

~Dizzi~


----------



## Welsh Blu (Dec 30, 2006)

hi all

thanks once again for all the support. i've been in touch with a few couples now who've had dealings with the countess of chester so me and dp have an idea about what to expect. funnily enough no hangover today, even after all the  . had a great   and dressed up, always good for chilling out. so we now have a new year and hopefully with a bit of luck a great one. i'm trying to convince my dp to come on here and register so heopfully she'll have the courage to post soon, but for now you're all stuck with little old me. will get some pics online too once i've downloaded them from the phone.

all the ebst for the new year everyone


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

hey everyone!

Just bin readin all the lovely messages that you've left for my dp, Stu.
Yup, Im Mandy, in case you haven't guessed! I decided to come n check this site out cos Stu seems to find a lot of info out on here and, as a result, seems a little bit more willing to talk! 

Please be gentle wiv me 2 cos I'm not very good wiv these kind of sites etc! I know enough bout 'puters to get by but other than that, forget it! 

Again, thank you all for being so welcoming!
Mandy xxx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Mandy and Welcome!

I'm glad that Stu coming on here has made you join in too!! Everyone on here is really freindly and helpful. It is useful to post messages on here, serach through the posts to find out some infomation relevant to your situation or to go into the chta room for a natter or a moan!!!   

Good luck for your wedding- the preparations must be keeping you really busy.

Stu - My best friend's DH was told that he had a fertility problem and there was no chance of him having his own child. Due ti a consultant being willing to let them have a go, they now have a fantatsic son born using ICSI. Please try to stay positive as there are loads of roads for you to travel down yet.

Nice to meet you both

Take care

Sara


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi 
Mr Lotsky was thinking about joining, but he wants to talk to men only. His big question is is there a sub board for men only to post questions etc....

Lotsky


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lotsky *YES* there is, heres the link, 
CLICK HERE

~Dizzi~


----------



## Parsley (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Stu and Mandy!

Welcome!

I used to live in EP, about a kilometre away from the Cheshire Oaks.  My experiences with the Countess only involve the A&E dept, but they were good! 

Stu - we knew I had the fertility issues just before we got married (two years ago in a week).  I offered DH 'out' as well.  I think that's normal.  If you can't have ICSI for whatever reason, have you got a sibling that could be your donor maybe?  

Cheers


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

all!

Thanx 4 the suggestion Parsley but Stu's brother is only 11! I have two younger sisters so I don't fink that would quite work!
Ah well, we'll just have to wait n see wot the consultant says after our further tests.

But, I got a fetility lucky charm off a work collegue today that has had a 'lot' of 'success' recently......

 and   and   to all

Mandy xx
(Stu's dp.)


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Mandy
Just wanted to welcome you to FF as well and well done for being so brave and coming on, it does take a lot but is worth it.  So Happy New Year to you and hope its a good one and that you get on well with Karen and Mr Haddad!  Also hope your dp enjoyed his b'day.
anyway take care and good luck.
Susie


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Welcome STu and mandy 

You have certainly come to the right place, I have been coming on here for a year now and found it a god send. I have also made some wonderful friends, who understand exactly how I am feeling.

Good luck with everything

Icky xxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!!!  and Always Blue to you.

Well it's great to see you are both posting on here, i am really made up that this is some good advice i have given out for a change .

You will get a massive amount of support from everybody on FF, they are excellent group of people who some may have the same experiance as yourselves.

Remember you both need support through this and you can contact me via PM anytime you like to have a rant   or just someone to talk to. 

Good luck in Feb 

Regards Jon


----------

